# record skype/gtalk voice chat



## sanmansp (Dec 14, 2005)

well you can use this to spy or just have plain fun for recording your chats, or use is to podcast as most of them are doing....

the software required > *Hotrecorder*
*www.hotrecorder.com/

*The Description on the site *>>
_________________________
HotRecorder for VOIP is an advanced technology that allows you to effectively record, play, store and add sound effects (Emotisounds) on voice communications held over the Internet. It also includes voice mail for Google Talk and Skype â„¢ !

HotRecorder for VOIP is a unique application that works in conjunction with Google Talk, Skype â„¢ , AIM â„¢ , Net2Phone â„¢ , Yahoo! Messenger â„¢ , FireFly â„¢ and many other VoIP applications.

If you have any doubt about the application you frequently use, don't hesitate to contact us . (support@HotRecorder for VOIP.com)

HotRecorder for VOIP is a recording tool very easy to download, install and use that will enhance your experience with the products you already enjoy using daily.

*The Experience* >>
________________

*good points*:: 
> Well it's free and works fine, with skype and gtalk. 

> how will you hear the two people talking at the same time when playing back, simple..the left channel is one person and right channel is one person.

>in one voice chat i kept the recorder on for half and hour and it recorded all of it, yup totally free and unlimited recording time.....

> good compression.

*weak points*::
>when u do record the window cannot be minimised, ah but i found an alternative.....zhider......this little app will hide any app with the [ctrl+alt+z] combi, and the hotrecorder will be hidden.....

[zhider > *www.snapfiles.com/get/zhide.html]

> the recording done with hotrecorder can only be played back the same software, u need to buy the software to convert it to mp3 etc....*

___________________________________________________________
hope u guys like this recommedation..  *


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 14, 2005)

Moved here


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 14, 2005)

Really good. Will use it in the next session. Upto this time I even didn't think about recording the conversation. Infact, it can be recorded directly to mp3, with any mp3 recording tool if you choose stereo in sound properties->recording. But the quality is not so satisfactory regardless of bitrate(when I record soundtrack from a movie). Going to try this one.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah thx
was lookin for this kinda s/w


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 7, 2006)

HR.VOIP just turned $14.95!!!
ISnt there any free option?


----------



## coolendra (Feb 7, 2006)

u can buy it netime dude !!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Feb 8, 2006)

*<snipped>* 
Anymore warez-talk like this & you are out of here.  -digen


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 9, 2006)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> try 2 find some cracks



Wow i dont think that kinda reply is allowed!!

<snipped>


----------

